
Vitamin C and Coronavirus: not a vaccine, just a humble cure - elsewhen
http://orthomolecular.org/resources/omns/v16n28.shtml
======
gus_massa
It has a lot of citations, but most (all?) of the citations are not in peer
review articles and don't have a randomized control group. Without a minimal
level of quality control they have the same than a blog post. It is not a
humble cure, it is just a speculation.

------
fsagx
It is common knowledge that later studies on vitamin C found no results like
Pauling's. I had never before seen mentioned that his work used IV, and those
later studies used oral doses.

